# Einzelne Szenen / Bilder rausschneiden?



## Systemghost (4. September 2002)

hey!

wie kann ich bei premiere:
szenen bzw. einzelbilder rausschneiden

und: wie kann ich einzelne gegenstände rausschneiden (Baum, etc) ???


thx


----------



## BubiBohnensack (4. September 2002)

<b>1.)</b>

Datei -> Exportieren -> Frame

<b>2.)</b>

Unmöglich. Wenn dann mit AE.


----------



## goela (4. September 2002)

Oder dann im Photoshop oder ähnliches!


----------



## BubiBohnensack (4. September 2002)

Wobei das mit PS ne Riesenarbeit ist.
Du musst immerhin jedes Bild bearbeiten - es gibt nichts wie Rotoscoping o.ä.

Es gibt nicht umsonst AfterEffects.


----------

